# Anime conventions?



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone like going to anime conventions?  and which ones do you go to? when i went to my first one last year, i was really nervous because of my SA, but it wasnt too bad. This sounds really geeky but, i feel like i was home there lol.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I love anime conventions - I get so into them my SA seems to evaporate almost completely. 

I've been to Otakon three years in a row, this year will be my fourth time there. 

So where did you go? Did you cosplay? (I always do).


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I go to Anime Boston every year, never been to Otakon...
I cosplayed Yoruichi from Bleach this year. :3


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

What actually happens at these conventions? Do you just dress-up and talk with other fans and stuff?


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Does anyone like going to anime conventions?  and which ones do you go to? when i went to my first one last year, i was really nervous because of my SA, but it wasnt too bad. This sounds really geeky but, i feel like i was home there lol.


I love anime! I wish I knew someone who likes anime as well where I live who I could go with to anime conventions.

But alas I know none (I used too, but she moved to another province).


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> I go to Anime Boston every year, never been to Otakon...
> I cosplayed Yoruichi from Bleach this year. :3


Yes Bleach is one of my favorites series! You look a little like Yoruichi when I see your avatar pic, I see the resemblance.

I've seen all 272 episodes (ya even the crappy fillers - including the Bounto Arc blehhh)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

counterfeit self said:


> Yes Bleach is one of my favorites series! You look a little like Yoruichi when I see your avatar pic, I see the resemblance.
> 
> I've seen all 272 episodes (ya even the crappy fillers - including the Bounto Arc blehhh)


 Yay, Bleach fan. <3 :clap
I've only seen part of the anime. I'm reading the manga now and I'm only on vol. 22, so don't ruin it for me!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

CeilingStarer said:


> What actually happens at these conventions? Do you just dress-up and talk with other fans and stuff?


You can dress up if you want. :3
And you usually get a schedule and map for different events.
Like there's the video gaming room, a room to watch anime in, usually a dance, some panels, a dealer's room to buy anime merchandise, and some Japanese guests are usually invited to perform. ^^


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

CeilingStarer said:


> What actually happens at these conventions? Do you just dress-up and talk with other fans and stuff?


A ton of stuff is usually going on, depending on the size of the con. In large ones there's a lot of rooms showing anime series or films, workshops and panels on almost any topic, Q&A session with voice actors or artists, autograph sessions, musical guests, raves/dances, photo sessions, palces to buy stuff - always something to do and not enough time.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Do you guys see a lot of people my age at those things? 
There's one in Montreal coming up soon and my girlfriend kind of wants me to go, but i don't want to be the only older dude there


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Logan X said:


> Do you guys see a lot of people my age at those things?
> There's one in Montreal coming up soon and my girlfriend kind of wants me to go, but i don't want to be the only older dude there


Lol, don't worry about it. I'd say most of the people there are 20-40 :yes (Well at least at the cons I go to.)


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Yay, Bleach fan. <3 :clap
> I've only seen part of the anime. I'm reading the manga now and I'm only on vol. 22, so don't ruin it for me!


ok I won't


----------



## freakzilla (May 24, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> Does anyone like going to anime conventions?  and which ones do you go to? when i went to my first one last year, i was really nervous because of my SA, but it wasnt too bad. This sounds really geeky but, i feel like i was home there lol.


Me too lol, I went a few weeks ago. It felt kinda good to be among imperfect humans (not an insult at people attending). It felt good to among equally ridiculous people.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*Reviving my own thread, since I'm going to a con in a few weeks* So excited


----------



## gilberto (Oct 26, 2006)

Going to my first anime con @ Fanime San Jose . 30 or so days left , but i'm pretty excited !


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*Revives the thread* :yay


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

I went to i-con a few months back, I think it was suppose to be a mix anime/sci-fi/horror, but that was the first con I have been too in years, lots of fun. 

Lots of amazing costumes, I mean I wore normal clothes but a lot of people were dressed up... but it was really cold and the convention was spread out over several buildings so you had to walk outside a lot. Someone on the planing committee screwed that up because the people in the costumes had to be freezing. 

Anime isn't really my thing (I like some, not a lot) but I would go to another con if it was close by just to see the costumes people make, better than Halloween.


----------



## Tipa (Aug 13, 2011)

I go to one they have in Tulsa almost every year. Because I was on a camp field trip i didn't get to go this year  I was really sad!

I've yet to cosplay though. I'm a perfectionist so i refuse to cosplay unless it would look amazing, and I don't have the time or money to pull amazing off lol


----------



## Mr Self Destruct (Jan 8, 2010)

mezzoforte said:


> *Revives the thread* :yay


I can't wait for AB 2012 :clap


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

pics of cosplay ??


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Me and a friend are going to some local anime con. We both actually don't really like anime, haha. But it will still be interesting to go to. Just for once, to get the experience, you know?


----------



## harleen (Aug 15, 2011)

There aren't many anime cons near me. I've always been interested in going. 
Are any of you guys into cosplay?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

harleen said:


> There aren't many anime cons near me. I've always been interested in going.
> Are any of you guys into cosplay?


You should go someday, they're fun!
And yes, I love cosplay


----------



## feelgoodlost (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm going to fan expo in toronto in less than a week. Is anybody else going?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone go to ACON in Dallas? I live in the area and have been wanting to go ,but something comes up every year. What's it like there? How old are most of the people? Do most Cosplay?


----------



## wolfpackofone (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm hoping to do some cosplay for NYCC/NYAF coming up, but I'm always too lazy.


----------



## Piko (Jun 16, 2011)

Hello thread 

I've been going to Connecticon for 3 years, NYAF/CC for 2, and tomorrow I was suppose to go to Comiconn in Stamford but there's a hurricane coming so it looks like that won't happen  

I think cons are great for finding people to chat with, because everyone's so LOUD. I seriously have no problem talking with people at them.

I cosplay a bit, trying to work on my sewing skills. Right now, I cosplay Gakupo (Vocaloid) and Shizuo (Durarara). I've retired my Luffy (One Piece) cosplay and England (Hetalia) cosplays for now.

Some of my planned cosplays are Romania (Hetalia), Utatane Piko (Vocaloid), Mrs. Pumpkin (Vocaloid pv) Shinra (Durarara) and Danny Phantom 

It helps to go to cons with a buddy or something. This year at Connecticon, my friend that I've been to every con with wasn't able to make it on the last day, and so there were sort of a lot of creepers bothering me.


----------



## Dark Alchemist (Jul 10, 2011)

I love anime cons. I've been going for about 5 years in a row now, and I'm hoping to make it to Anime USA this November.

Cosplayed every year, but the funny thing is this year I put together a SIMS plumbob because I didn't have the time to make a cosplay outfit. It got TONS of good comments and picture requests. So much for hard work and effort...


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Dark Alchemist said:


> I love anime cons. I've been going for about 5 years in a row now, and I'm hoping to make it to Anime USA this November.
> 
> Cosplayed every year, but the funny thing is this year I put together a SIMS plumbob because I didn't have the time to make a cosplay outfit. It got TONS of good comments and picture requests. So much for hard work and effort...


Can you post it for us to see?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

This thread needs to be revived!
Is anyone going to Anime Boston this year, or PAX East? Or any other cons? :3


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Does anyone like going to anime conventions?  and which ones do you go to? when i went to my first one last year, i was really nervous because of my SA, but it wasnt too bad. This sounds really geeky but, i feel like i was home there lol.


never been to one but always wanted to go. dont worry i to have viewed cosplay,con photos and felt a sense of oneness with mother earth and stuff. like these are my people this is where i belong this is my tribe.

question -- i saw photos from a con where 2 policemen where "escorting" sasuke from the building. and others where sasuke was on the ground face first with the policeman on top of him defeated from the mystical policemans forbidden ninjutsu.

know anything about that?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> a sense of oneness with mother earth and stuff. like these are my people this is where i belong this is my tribe.


Exactly! Haha :boogie
You should go to one, they're really fun.

And no, I don't think I've seen those pictures lol..


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> Exactly! Haha :boogie
> You should go to one, they're really fun.
> 
> And no, I don't think I've seen those pictures lol..


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...narutards-the-mystical-shinobi-of-the-160134/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Dr Hobo Scratch MD said:


> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...narutards-the-mystical-shinobi-of-the-160134/


Lmao, I wonder what he did.


----------



## Andyrew22 (Jan 11, 2012)

I've been going to one every year for about 5 years in North Carolina. Its called Animazement and i wouldn't miss is for the world. It is hard though. People at anime conventions are super friendly and sometimes trigger panic attacks but I bring my friends so we can just stick together.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Andyrew22 said:


> I've been going to one every year for about 5 years in North Carolina. Its called Animazement and i wouldn't miss is for the world. It is hard though. People at anime conventions are super friendly and sometimes trigger panic attacks but I bring my friends so we can just stick together.


I love how they're super friendly and hyper haha. Hopefully I can make friends at a con this year. :clap


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Someone should post pics of them in cosplay~


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

It's sad, but I love anime and I've never been to an anime convention x__x there's never been any where I live, and even if there were I wouldn't have anyone to go with *le sigh*


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Nekomata said:


> It's sad, but I love anime and I've never been to an anime convention x__x there's never been any where I live, and even if there were I wouldn't have anyone to go with *le sigh*


Aww, come here  I'd go with you for sure!


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

I have never been to an anime convention and have always wanted to for at least the past 8 years. It almost seems like a travesty in itself that I haven't gone to one, lol. I just don't want to go alone. :blush

I even live pretty close to San Francisco, where I'm sure stuff like that goes on all the time (even seen ones in Sac..), but I'm moving back to Minneapolis in the fall for school. I remember the first time I was there, I told my shuttle driver about my going to art college and he mentioned how people dressed up in weird outfits and had weird get-togethers in town. The way he described it made it sound like an anime con. The whole time I was thinking "haha..oh my gosh.. he's putting down the exact type of person I am, but he doesn't know...:shock."


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've never been to a con simply because of how much money it would cost. I don't really want to attend a super tiny con with less than 100 people, and the nearest big con would be in Detroit, which is a few hours away + food + hotel to spend the night. 

I've always wanted to attend Otakon though. Someday I will, probably.


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

which is the con with the *ice cold water guy*? i want to go to that one someday... people like that make me want to go to them even more, though i never get around to it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Can't wait to see this guy at Anime Boston. ;D
55 days.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Anime Boston is next month. And I'm not going. Because I have no friends FML D: D: D:
I even have my Korra cosplay ready!


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

^ hey are you on avatarspirit.net? And I want to see that Korra cosplay!


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

sebastian1 said:


> ^ hey are you on avatarspirit.net? And I want to see that Korra cosplay!


Nope  I've never heard of that site, but I'll check it out! And I don't really have a good picture of the cosplay yet. But here's a pic from a while ago:


----------



## kensukebook (Apr 4, 2013)

*Conventions!*

Cool costume!
I just went to 2 conventions in japan lately, and had so much fun!
I took about 130pics if u guys were interested 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512567302112549.1073741825.489899734379306&type=1&l=789248932f


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

kensukebook said:


> Cool costume!
> I just went to 2 conventions in japan lately, and had so much fun!
> I took about 130pics if u guys were interested
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.512567302112549.1073741825.489899734379306&type=1&l=789248932f


Aw, you're lucky. That's so cool


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Great costume mezzoforte! I checked the ASN Conventions forum, which is a ghost town anyway...and there's no thread for Anime Boston 2013 

I haven't posted at ASN for a while now. I got tired of being ignored over there.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm thinking about going to A-kon if I can this year. I've never been to an anime conventin and I really like anime and jrock so I figured it would be a good idea to go. Only thing is that I don't have anyone to go with so I would most likely go alone. I Have no idea what to expect.

I guess if I'm going to get better at my SA and meet new people it's best to just go for it and see what happens. What's the worst that could happen right?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I feel really anxious and out of place at things like that and I think I make other people uncomfortable
I mean I always do, but I think it affects certain types of people more than others. I couldn't go
alone it would be really hard for me to talk to people and I'd probably just feel that feeling of alienation (it's happened before) but worse than usual. And I'd feel happy a little for trying to get out of my comfort zone but deep down an intense lonliness and despair that I really cannot connect with anyone and then I'd go back to escapism, probably after making a whiny thread on SAS.

undiagnosed AvPD 4 lyfe.

This applies to all these kind of conventions btw, I just don't know anything at a deep a level as other people/don't react the same as them emotionally/not as big a fan so no matter what I'm always the weird reject kid (even as an adult)


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

I go to Anime Expo and PMX sometimes


----------



## Valonna Thrower-Love (Nov 17, 2018)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I feel really anxious and out of place at things like that and I think I make other people uncomfortable
> I mean I always do, but I think it affects certain types of people more than others. I couldn't go
> alone it would be really hard for me to talk to people and I'd probably just feel that feeling of alienation (it's happened before) but worse than usual. And I'd feel happy a little for trying to get out of my comfort zone but deep down an intense lonliness and despair that I really cannot connect with anyone and then I'd go back to escapism, probably after making a whiny thread on SAS.
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean. I try to push myself to go to cons at least for one day and I can ignore how alone I am by going to panels. It's when you have large gaps between panels that it becomes difficult to stay in a place that makes me feel so alone.


----------

